# .::REMUS A3 & S3 Exhaust::.



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*








We are the North American distributor for REMUS exhaust. REMUS exhaust are manufactured in Austria of the highest quality materials, offering substantial weight savings as well as power and torque gains across the rev range. All Remus stainless exhaust are made of T304 stainless steel for the body and tubing and T416/441 stainless steel for the tips. 

Here we are introducing our performance exhaust applications for A3 from 2003-2011 (8P).
The first application will be our PowerSound silencer with valve control system with a Carbon race dual outlet tip for 2004 and up 2.0l TFSI/FSI. (REMUS part#: 045004 099) 
















Our second application that will fit all 2003-2011 Audi A3 Quattro 8P 3.2L V6 250.24HP (REMUS part#:043803 0504).








For those European and Asian audience, here is our REMUS performance exhaust application for S3 (part#: 046007 0506).
This application will fit S3 Quattro, type 8P 2.0 TFSI 2007- 2012




We are offering an exclusive discount to all Fourtitude forum members. 
Please PM or email me at [email protected] to get a special price quote.*


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

Any videos of the exhaust sound installed?


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

botscoolnesss said:


> Any videos of the exhaust sound installed?


Not officially filmed but I found some on Youtube for you.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Catback price for an a3 8p 2.0? 3" preferred


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Catback price for an a3 8p 2.0? 3" preferred


PM sent.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. All PM sent. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the purchase, interest and inquiry. Let me know if you have anymore question about our exhaust. I'm always here to help. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest and inquiry over the weeks. Let me know how I can assist further anytime. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS TO THE TOP. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

What is the inlet diameter of that S3 exhaust? Is it any larger than stock, can't imagine it does anything but add a little noise?


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

sixteen10 said:


> What is the inlet diameter of that S3 exhaust? Is it any larger than stock, can't imagine it does anything but add a little noise?


The inlet diameter is 2.5". A little bigger than the stock because our exhaust is a cut and splice on application. I hope you didn't missed out our dyno for the S3. It added about 5 HP to the stock setup. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

REMUS USA said:


> The inlet diameter is 2.5". A little bigger than the stock because our exhaust is a cut and splice on application. I hope you didn't missed out our dyno for the S3. It added about 5 HP to the stock setup. Let me know how I can assist further.


Does Remus only sell that rear silencer "axel back" setup for the S3? 

Could you quote me incl shipping to :

7 Marion Place 
Glendower
Edenvale
1609
Gauteng
South Africa

Thanks


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

All PM sent. Thank you for all the purchase and inquiry.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS to the top! Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest in REMUS. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the interest in REMUS. All PM sent. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS to the top. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*Hello. My name is Mike and I am the new contact person at Remus USA.*

Please feel free to contact me with any questions that you may have. Thank you.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

REMUS - 

Sorry to bump an old thread - I was curious which system is available for the 2wd 8p+ - and will the carbon fiber tips be available for that too?

Thanks!

Ian


----------

